

FlyLabel.js - better form UX with CSS-defined behaviors - athaeryn
http://athaeryn.github.io/flyLabel.js/

======
athaeryn
Note from OP: credit to Matt Smith for the FloatLabel pattern upon which this
is based. More here [http://mattdsmith.com/float-label-
pattern/](http://mattdsmith.com/float-label-pattern/).

